# trade rep for megs



## [email protected]ullymaxed (Dec 1, 2005)

anyone have a number for the trade rep in NI 4 Megs?


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Not being funny, but surely the best people to contact would be Meguiar's themselves?!

Ben


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

you have a fine point


----------

